# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Hoofd >  Krakende geluiden in hoofd...

## Mirjampje

Hallo :Smile: , 
Ik ben nu inmiddels al anderhalf jaar ziek. :Frown:  Nog steeds weten ze niet wat er precies met mij aan de hand is. In feite is het 1 groot raadsel. Ik heb heel regelmatig last van zwakteaanvallen (zo noem ik ze maar) en daarbij heb ik last van heel veel vage klachten: ineens uit het niets versneld hartslag, hartkloppingen, zwakte in mn hele lichaam, trillend gevoel van binnen; heel eng allemaal. Dit begon allemaal in Juni 2007. In het begin had ik helemaal nog geen last van mijn hoofd... dit kwam een paar maand later (rond oktober/november 2007). Wanneer ik gaapte, slikte, praatte of soms gewoon alleen al als ik een beetje bewoog hoorde ik krakende geluiden in mn hoofd. Niet alleen bij mn kaken maar ook gewoon egt bovenop in mijn hoofd. In het begin ging dit na een tijdje weer over maar inmiddels is het zo erg dat het nooit meer weg gaat... aan 1 stuk door is het nu aanwezig... wel nog steeds alleen wanneer ik slik, praat, gaap, etc. Maar rust heb ik daarvan nooit.
Soms is het zo erg dat ik er gewoon zware hoofdpijn van krijg (steken etc). Ik heb deze klacht van mij al vele malen voorgelegd aan verschillende doktoren maar er is niemand die wist wat het zou kunnen zijn...
Omdat ik ook nog allerlei andere vage klachten in mn lichaam heb is dit ook niet mijn enige probleem... en heb daardoor soms het idee dat ze deze 'krakende geluiden in hoofd klacht' niet helemaal serieus nemen. Terwijl het voor mij een ontzettende 'big deal' is omdat als ik me redelijk voel (wat eigenlijk bijna nooit voorkomt) ik me alsnog niet goed voel omdat ik altijd dat gekraak in mijn hoofd moet aanhoren. 
Ik heb vaak gezocht op internet of er meerdere mensen hier last van hebben... maar kan werkelijk echt niets vinden hierover...
Is er iemand die dit eng verschijnsel herkent???
Groetjes Mirjam

----------


## Wendy

Hallo Mirjam,

Ik herken het niet heel erg. Wel heb ik af en toe een steek in mijn hoofd. Dat heeft bij mij te maken dat ik dan niet voldoende heb geslapen, druk heb en niet voldoende drink. Dan gaat mijn hoofd vol zitten en krijg ik een aanhoudende steek. Dat gaat altijd weer over als ik ga zitten en water ga drinken.

Maar kan de doktoren niet kijken of dit een gevolg is van zuurstofgebrek doordat je ook klachten bij je hart hebt. Het lijkt mij een logisch gevolg.

Groetjes, Wendy

----------


## Caritas

> Hallo, 
> Ik ben nu inmiddels al anderhalf jaar ziek. Nog steeds weten ze niet wat er precies met mij aan de hand is. In feite is het 1 groot raadsel. Ik heb heel regelmatig last van zwakteaanvallen (zo noem ik ze maar) en daarbij heb ik last van heel veel vage klachten: ineens uit het niets versneld hartslag, hartkloppingen, zwakte in mn hele lichaam, trillend gevoel van binnen; heel eng allemaal. Dit begon allemaal in Juni 2007. In het begin had ik helemaal nog geen last van mijn hoofd... dit kwam een paar maand later (rond oktober/november 2007). Wanneer ik gaapte, slikte, praatte of soms gewoon alleen al als ik een beetje bewoog hoorde ik krakende geluiden in mn hoofd. Niet alleen bij mn kaken maar ook gewoon egt bovenop in mijn hoofd. In het begin ging dit na een tijdje weer over maar inmiddels is het zo erg dat het nooit meer weg gaat... aan 1 stuk door is het nu aanwezig... wel nog steeds alleen wanneer ik slik, praat, gaap, etc. Maar rust heb ik daarvan nooit.
> Soms is het zo erg dat ik er gewoon zware hoofdpijn van krijg (steken etc). Ik heb deze klacht van mij al vele malen voorgelegd aan verschillende doktoren maar er is niemand die wist wat het zou kunnen zijn...
> Omdat ik ook nog allerlei andere vage klachten in mn lichaam heb is dit ook niet mijn enige probleem... en heb daardoor soms het idee dat ze deze 'krakende geluiden in hoofd klacht' niet helemaal serieus nemen. Terwijl het voor mij een ontzettende 'big deal' is omdat als ik me redelijk voel (wat eigenlijk bijna nooit voorkomt) ik me alsnog niet goed voel omdat ik altijd dat gekraak in mijn hoofd moet aanhoren. 
> Ik heb vaak gezocht op internet of er meerdere mensen hier last van hebben... maar kan werkelijk echt niets vinden hierover...
> Is er iemand die dit eng verschijnsel herkent???
> Groetjes Mirjam


Hey Mirjam,

Weet je ondertussen reeds waar al die klachten vandaan kwamen?
Ik ervaar namelijk net hetzelfde, en geen enkele dokter weet wat het is ...
Groetjes,
Caritas

----------


## Atleet

Klinkt al een verstopte buis van oor naar keel/neus. Alsdaar vocht in zit gaat het indd brobbelen/kraken enzv. Heb ik een een pss lang gehad en het was zo van d eeen op andere dag weer weg.

----------


## Suske'52

Krakende geluiden ...ligt volgens mij aan de nekwervels ....nekhernia .. ik heb het ook al jaren .....kine zegt:dit drukt op de spieren/ zenuwen .....geeft deze geluiden .....mndn. geleden bij een sportdokter / ostheopaat geweest .....deze heeft me behandeld ....met massage (chinese / indiaanse geneeskunde ) .....drukpuntenmassage .....cranio sacraal ....die rust en zen brengt in je lichaam ...sedert dien al veel minder geluiden ....ik overweeg om vd. feestdagen nog eens langs te gaan ....ik betaal 50 euro per uur ....geen terugbetaling ....

----------

